# Google Wallet



## mracrawford (Nov 27, 2012)

Has anyone had any luck with Google Wallet on their DNA?

How about trying one of the many hacked versions while rooted?
I am wondering if it's worth rooting at this point and jumping through
the current hurdles when all I am really trying to do is use Wallet.

I just don't understand the purpose of having NFC without this app working ha


----------



## Imacellist (Dec 17, 2011)

NFC does a lot more than just be used for Google Wallet. I haven't tried it yet, but since we now have root it should work, although there may need to be some hackery of sorts, I don't know. Would be interesting to know.


----------



## Briankbl (Jun 24, 2012)

What I want to know is, where is this Verizon alternative wallet app? If they're not going to allow Google Wallet, they need to release their own app already.

Sent from my Droid DNA using Tapatalk 2!


----------



## Imacellist (Dec 17, 2011)

Briankbl said:


> What I want to know is, where is this Verizon alternative wallet app? If they're not going to allow Google Wallet, they need to release their own app already.
> 
> Sent from my Droid DNA using Tapatalk 2!


Agreed. I hate that they are blocking it, and not providing an alternative. I could understand the blocking to get us to use theirs (although I would still hate them) but they don't even have theirs out. WTF Verizon. Why do you have the best signal and coverage, but are the biggest b****es to your customers. It is a sucky world


----------



## mracrawford (Nov 27, 2012)

You're right, there definitely are other uses for NFC. Wallet is just my main priority with it. Any other apps that use NFC that you could suggest?


----------



## Imacellist (Dec 17, 2011)

mracrawford said:


> You're right, there definitely are other uses for NFC. Wallet is just my main priority with it. Any other apps that use NFC that you could suggest?


There are some cool data transfer apps that use NFC instead of bluetooth or wifi direct to share files directly. Blue NFC, NFC Transfer, and Send! are all options.


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

NFC works quite well. I used it to transfer quite a few photos from my GS3. However without a modded build.prop the wallet app won't work


----------



## W0017roid (Aug 14, 2012)

What if we ADB push a modified build.prop with the Galaxy Nexus name and all that jaz and try to flash the JB working Wallet? Seems legit.


----------



## ITGuy11 (Jun 10, 2011)

I was able to download and install Wallet from the market without modifying my build.prop.

When I opened Wallet it said that it doesn't work with this device and closed.


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

You have to modify the build prop to from Droid DNA to Galaxy Nexus HTC6435LVW to yakju and HTC6435LVW to maguro to be able to set up wallet. I dont know if flashing a build.prop will work


----------



## mracrawford (Nov 27, 2012)

Anybody give this a shot yet?


----------



## Tech_Addiction (Sep 25, 2011)

Here is a link to the Note 2 Wallet instructions, not sure if the libs will work but the instructions on where they go are in this thread. if you are brave you can try flashing the zip on this first page after editing build.prop. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2031127


----------



## mracrawford (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm not really sure how to go about editing build.prop







i'll take a look around and give it a shot


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

Tech_Addiction said:


> Here is a link to the Note 2 Wallet instructions, not sure if the libs will work but the instructions on where they go are in this thread. if you are brave you can try flashing the zip on this first page after editing build.prop. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2031127


Tried it out...resulted in phone not booting.... I might try looking in that zip later to see what's actually changed though and see if I could do it with the files off the DNA

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------

